# Baptistpreach's 1436 Monark -100% 8/14



## baptistpreach (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm following pretty closely to what member PBW did with his, and when I'm done its gonna be quite a catfish and crappie rig. (of course I fish for bass too!) Anyhow, here's what it looked like when it started!




And this is what it looks like finished (minus the lettering which can be seen on the last page)


----------



## pbw (Nov 1, 2008)

Good Luck..... Nice looking clean rig to start from..


----------



## russ010 (Nov 1, 2008)

looks like you should be able to make you a pretty nice boat.. can't wait to see the end result


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2008)

I like it as is! If it was mine I would just put a nice level floor to walk easier on.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 1, 2008)

nice boat i would fish it as it is


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice rig to start out with. Is the front port side dented or is that just an illusion of the camera angle?


----------



## baptistpreach (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes, its dented, I guess his son in law did that accidentally, but it has no leaks and I couldnt beat the price $250 for the boat, trailer, and a trolling motor!

btw, Thanks for the compliments, but I was hoping for some more encouragement to mod it! I'm too far committed to stop now!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice rig! 8)


----------



## baptistpreach (Nov 1, 2008)

First thing I did was coat most of the inside with spray on bedliner. Why you might ask? Well, because I heard it might help keep the boat sealed (probably not), it gives good grip, and because I think it looks cool! I also included some pics of what the floor looked like before. I washed the boat out at the car wash and let it dry before I did any of the spraying. While the true practicality of the bed liner may be in question, it did wonders for the appearance of my boat!


----------



## baptistpreach (Nov 1, 2008)

Then I started to build my supporting frame for the front deck. I've never worked with wood before, so this was definitely a learning experience, but I'm really liking it!


----------



## ben2go (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks good.Did you fix the punched nose?A hammer and a 6 inch long piece of 2x4 will fix it.


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 2, 2008)

Its looking good, keep up the good work on it.


----------



## baptistpreach (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's the pics of the current state of the boat. I unscrewed everything that had screws (not really very much) and water proofed all the wood 3 or 4 times. I then went back and secured every thing firmly, added the three horizontal cross supports and one more middle vertical support. Every support has four screws, everything is level, and next I will cut my deck for the front and take it out for a water stability test to determine where I'm going to mount my front seat, which will then determine how I do my storage. I've also included a picture of the rough idea for my rear deck with the storage / livewell added. I want to see how the boat will run with that much water weight in it. If it can work though, it will be a HUGE livewell!

P.S. the tool that is laying on picture 22 is a 90 deg. tool that was very valuable to drill my supports in on some tight areas!


----------



## Zum (Nov 2, 2008)

Your boat is looking good.
Other then a square never heard of a 90 degree tool.
I see another boat in the background,looks to be fiberglass with side console?


----------



## baptistpreach (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, its a fiberglass with a 50hp motor, I'm doing my best to sell it though! After I sell it, I'm gonna be looking for a 9.9 or another decent sized motor to put on my jon!


----------



## ben2go (Nov 2, 2008)

baptistpreach said:


> Yes, its a fiberglass with a 50hp motor, I'm doing my best to sell it though! After I sell it, I'm gonna be looking for a 9.9 or another decent sized motor to put on my jon!



Have you listed it in the for sale section with a location?


----------



## baptistpreach (Nov 3, 2008)

No, I havent, is there a charge to do that? 

Also, PBW, or anyone who's done what I'm doing, when you get your deck cut to fit, how do you secure it to the frame?? Do you just run screws into the supports from the top, and then cover it all with glue and carpet? Or is there a different way? 

Thanks and I (finally) rough cut the two main pieces for the front deck, and I must say, it took WAY too long! :roll: Anyhow, I'm going to try and work on getting the proper template cut for front deck and then jigsaw it, and we've got a Fall Festival the church Monday night, but who knows MAYBE I can get it done tomorrow, time will tell!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 3, 2008)

coming along nicely very nice work if you dont mind me asking what state are you from =D>


----------



## BassNBob (Nov 3, 2008)

I also bought one of those 90 degree tools to screw the screws in tight places. They work pretty good. Your doing a nice job on your mod. Keep the pic coming.


----------



## ben2go (Nov 3, 2008)

baptistpreach said:


> No, I havent, is there a charge to do that?
> 
> Also, PBW, or anyone who's done what I'm doing, when you get your deck cut to fit, how do you secure it to the frame?? Do you just run screws into the supports from the top, and then cover it all with glue and carpet? Or is there a different way?
> 
> Thanks and I (finally) rough cut the two main pieces for the front deck, and I must say, it took WAY too long! :roll: Anyhow, I'm going to try and work on getting the proper template cut for front deck and then jigsaw it, and we've got a Fall Festival the church Monday night, but who knows MAYBE I can get it done tomorrow, time will tell!



Completely free on this forum.


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, its taken a lot longer than I hoped to get more work done on it, but this morning at church I asked one of our teens to help me with it after the evening service, and we got some work done on the rear deck supports.

It was freeezing cold (in the teens) and my tiny space heater didn't really do anything, but we braved it, and made some good headway on the rear deck. Unfortunately, I ran out of screws! so I'm gonna pick some more up today, and my wife might be going to OKC, so I'll have her pick up some more supplies from Home Depot!

I couldn't use the braces on the boat because the 'livewell / storage' container I have was just a little too big to do that, so I finally thought, why not just make a "new" brace and attach it to the metal one that was factory. So, that's what I'm attempting to do here. I also will be able to remove the livewell completely with this setup in case it needs replacing, or I just don't want it in there for some reason.


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 15, 2008)

Great job on the brace, nothen like good fellowship for help :wink:


----------



## russ010 (Dec 15, 2008)

are you going to make the top hinged? It's usually easier to do that before you screw it down... 

I wish I had enough room in my boat to do that... I got the idea for a livewell from bassboy when we fished a tournament, and I've got it built (almost), but it takes up my whole center section almost. I ended up getting a 22 gal plastic tote instead of an 18 which I think is what he has.


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 16, 2008)

Yea, I'm def. going to hinge the top, I'm planning on making it a two part deal where I can open one to put a regular sized fish in there, and when I grab the second section it will lift up both sections to put a bigger fish in, or to get all the fish out.

I'd like to use a piano hinge, but where is a good place to get one?


----------



## BassNBob (Dec 16, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken , Home Depot and Lowe's has them, or your neighborhood hardware store, but will be cheaper at the others.


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2008)

Looking good! =D>

When you are done I am going to copy the pictures into my gallery and then link them instead of using the attachment method. I don't want to lose any of your pictures If we ever move.


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 16, 2008)

Jim said:


> Looking good! =D>
> 
> When you are done I am going to copy the pictures into my gallery and then link them instead of using the attachment method. I don't want to lose any of your pictures If we ever move.



Thanks! I don't know if you say that to everyone but that is a real encouragement to me. I've got some cool ideas, hopefully when its done, I'll have a:

livewell with recirculating pump (more for big fish than bait fish) I'll use a bait bucket for minnows and perch. 
I also will have lighted storage hatches under the deck, and prolly i'll put lights in the livewell, but just not sure (got those from the sponsor blue water LED)

I'm also gonna run red LED lights along the deck or green, whatever won't attract bugs at night (I'm looking at the LED light strips)! and in the open 'pit' area I'll put white or blue bright lights for retying, or getting hooks out, or just whenever I need good solid light. Of course all these will be on switches too.

I also have home made rod holders that I used PVC pipe to make that will be removable to put on the front and rear of the boat for trolling for crappie, and drift fishing for cats, all in all I will have 8 rod holders that are movable ( I haven't posted pics of those yet)

I have a home made rod holder that holds seven rods upright for storage while traveling

I have an anchor mate that will be installed too. Since I like the transom mount trolling motor, I'm making everything to function for the rear seat since that is where I'll be fishing from!

I'll have the regular stuff like carpet, and removable swivel seats too, and the last thing I'm planning on doing is painting the outside  At this point my 50lb thrust MK trolling motor is the primary propulsion, once I sell my fiberglass boat, I'd like to put a 9.9 on it, but honestly, I don't really NEED it, the lake I'm fishing primarily is a no wake lake, so I'll only need it for other places

No one will be more excited to see it than me once its done, and I'm keeping track of everything I spend so I can break it down for someone looking to do it and count the cost. Thanks for the kind words to all!


----------



## russ010 (Dec 16, 2008)

I got my piano hinge from Home Depot. I think it was $10-11 for a 36" piece. Bassboy1 gets his from some other place and I think they are a little better quality than what I get, but I can't for the life of me remember where it is


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks! I'll be checking it out soon!


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's where I'm at now!


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 21, 2008)

I get my hinges from aircraft spruce. The hinge itself is aluminum, and I don't have a clue what the pin material is. They do sell replacement stainless hinges, which I will put in mine, if it appears that mine are rusting (they are ferrous - but must be coated in something - haven't rusted yet). 
https://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/mepages/pianohinge.php


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 31, 2008)

I beefed up the edge support on the front frame, cut out the storage hatches for the front and rear deck, and cut a piece that will house 2 really cool tackle boxes. Here it is.

I need to get the piano hinges, and my electrical wiring done before I can attach everything to the frame, but I'm going to carpet the deck tonight God willing.


----------



## ben2go (Jan 1, 2009)

It's coming along.Good work.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 1, 2009)

It is looking good preacher!


----------



## baptistpreach (Jan 8, 2009)

Well.... I finished all of the carpetting, I just haven't got the pics on my comp yet, so I'm posting the first day of my carpetting job, just to keep the post active, I'll put the rest on once my wife finds the camera cord! #-o


----------



## BassNBob (Jan 8, 2009)

It's coming right along. Nice job.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 8, 2009)

Lookin' good! 8)


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the color of the carpet, it is looking really good. I cannot wait to see the final pics.


----------



## baptistpreach (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, tomorrow my wife will pick up my switch panel and the rest of my bedliner coating for the inside. I have the deck laid out on the boat, just not screwed down. I am doing something apparently "rare" for boats. I'm going with the color of that carpet, which is maroon and black. I'm painting the outside of the boat black, the problem is this, where will I get maroon and black seats??? I have had NO luck so far finding them, but may have come on an idea. I got some vinyl spray paint, and tomorrow I'm going to try on a spare seat I have changing the colors! Anyhow, it should be coming together quite well by tomorrow, just depends what happens and how I feel - not feeling the greatest thus far. [-o<


----------



## RStewart (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice job so far. I live in Norman. How far away are you. Im not sure when Im going back out on the road, I might be able to lend a hand if ya need/want one. Either way keep it up.


----------



## baptistpreach (Jan 10, 2009)

Well Praise God I finally have some pics to show!

Here's my completed carpet work (almost completed, technically I'm going to cut one or two more pieces out, but I digress)


----------



## baptistpreach (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's what it'll look like when its done. I haven't secured anything down yet because I needed to finish painting the interior of the boat, and was thinking I'd need the space to run my wires before I secured it all down. Thankfully I got the rest of the bed liner spray, my switch panel from BP, and my wife found some good clearance on some seat hardware, I didn't realize I was one short on my hardware for the seats.


----------



## ben2go (Jan 10, 2009)

looking good.


----------



## BassNBob (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## RStewart (Jan 10, 2009)

sweet.


----------



## Zum (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice job,looking good.


----------



## rcgreat (Jan 12, 2009)

That looks excellent, I like that color.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 12, 2009)

AAAAAWWWWWESOME! You just gave me an idea I've been kicking around for an optional permanent livewell... I'm still going to finish the livewell project I'm working on, but I'm thinking about getting my bro-in-law to make me an aluminum box since he does some sheet metal fabrication for HVAC. I might end up extending my rear bench forwards about 15" for that purpose... 

Nice job though - I'm impressed.

Oh, about wanting maroon and black seats... you can find an upholster shop around you to do it for you with vinyl. I had them re-upholster some 4wheeler seats for me a while back and it cost me about $25. He did it while I waited.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 12, 2009)

good work preach. better patent those tackle holders :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice work, and excellent idea for the tackle boxes! 8)


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 12, 2009)

Very nice indeed !


----------



## baptistpreach (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, who knows what will come of this, but I got an outboard yesterday! [-o< :? 

I haven't heard it run.... but I only paid $80 for it, so for the time, its riding on a wing and a prayer. Its a '69 Johnson 9.5hp. The guy took the liberty of painting it all black (so it actually will go with my boat quite well) but it is pretty ugly. Right now I'm thinking I should call the motor Darth Vader  . Anyhow, I know that the "pinion"? isn't working, meaning the recoil spring to cause the rope to pull back in, isn't um.... pulling rope back in. You've probably heard the story before, the guy I bought it from said it was running fine, it just needed _________ (fill in the blank), well in my case the spring, he says he never got around to tinkering with it, and never even tried to start it. I checked it over and it really looked very well maintained, there isn't a lot to these motors, and I'm hoping I can clean it up, and, until I can find a killer deal on a 80s 9.9, have a good functioning motor. We'll see soon. For now, I'll just wrap the rope around the flywheel and see if she'll turn over for me. More to come on that soon. I also finished painting most of the interior of the boat which made a tremendous difference. I'll finish once I can hook it up to the truck and drive it down the highway at around 70mph to get all the wood and dust out of it....


----------



## RStewart (Jan 20, 2009)

Darth Vader. Lol. Thats funny right there. I say you got a good deal. What color did you paint the inside of the boat?


----------



## baptistpreach (Jan 20, 2009)

I painted it black. I can't wait to post pics of my "new" seats, I'm really proud / excited about them. I'm almost tempted to wait and post them until the boat is done... Anyhow, if we can get some more of this warmer weather, I'm seriously kicking around the idea of painting the outside boat before March!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 20, 2009)

baptistpreach said:


> I'll finish once I can hook it up to the truck and drive it down the highway at around 70mph to get all the wood and dust out of it....




I thought I was the only one that would do that :lol: 

The project looks like its coming along great, hopefully the motor purrs soon :mrgreen:


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 3, 2009)

WOW Preach!

I didn't realize we were working with the same set up. Except for the Mods they are identical. 

I didn't have to prime the boat with the kind of paint I was using, but unless you have a buddy that has very, very, very expensive paint lying around his shop, I would suggest using one. I have noticed a lot of people talking about primer on the site. ok.......now you have got to answer a questions for me.

I have had trouble coming up with a way to build my back deck and still be able to get my gas tank/battery in and out. I noticed you came forward instead of back. did you have the same problem? I don't want to rivet or drill holes in the boat to support a raised deck. I also catfish and troutline. So, I really don't know if I want to give up floor space. any suggestions?

Also, are you going to build up the very front of your deck or are you going to carpet it?


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, 

Though I havent posted in a while on the mod, I've done some things. The weather is finally going to stay warm enough to paint the boat, which is the big thing I wanted to do before attaching the deck.

Here's the livewell almost completely finished, I just need to finish attaching the pvc to run out for my bilge, and attach the wiring to my switch panel, but here it is!


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's the rest of the pics


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 3, 2009)

Nick Jones said:


> WOW Preach!
> 
> I didn't realize we were working with the same set up. Except for the Mods they are identical.
> 
> ...




Yes, I had the same problem. I didn't realize that I couldn't fit the gas tank until recently (unless I find a 3 gallon tank or one of those that's flexible), and I was planning on building a 2nd section to my back deck that went all the way back. That's why I left a little gap on my rear deck that showed my bench (if that makes sense). However, I'm now leaning towards leaving it open. I might be able to fit a gas tank in the gap I have by my livwell, but I don't know. I'm putting my batteries in the bow to help with weight distribution. I've looked at my floor space, and I'm pretty happy with how much I have left, I think I can throw quite a few fish on the floor still, which will keep my carpet looking nice! As to the very front, at first ,I was going to put a piece of wood down and carpet it, but now (I could change my mind when I'm done) I'm leaning towards leaving it as is. It makes a good place (I've got my bedliner there for grip) to step on the boat, and I think it looks good or will look good when its all done. Any other questions, fire away!


----------



## redbug (Mar 3, 2009)

The livewell looks great i saw the lid in one of the pictures 
you might ant to thin about a hatch in the lid If that makes sense
so when are adding fish or culling you only ave a small area open 

I have had a bass or two try to make the leap to freedom through 
the open live well while I was culling


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 3, 2009)

the broken starter rope is a guarantee at some point on old motors. its just a coil spring that has tension on it constantly and after so many years of getting pulled they get weak and break or the plastic housing the spring connects to will break. it will be an easy fix

i just got abunch of outboard parts from boatsportandtackle.com i'd check and see if they have one in stock. i got most of my parts in 2 days and they were very easy to deal with unlike sears direct that told me my parts were discontinued after i paid for them and wouldnt refund my money...


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 3, 2009)

"leap to freedom while culling" that's funny! I'm planning on cutting the hole to match my hatch, for that very reason! I'm also leaning towards just attaching the lid to the section of the deck that sits on top of it (but still cutting a smaller hole for the primary use), that way when I open the whole deck, I open the lid at the same time. The other nice thing about my hatch is that it is just the right size to fit a small bait bucket in, so I can use that hatch to grab my shad or minnows and still keep them fresh


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 5, 2009)

Alright! I did it! I am in to far to quit now. I sanded, primered, and painted my first coat, here's what I did, and where I'm at. Tomorrow morning I'll put on what should be the 2nd and final coat (hopefully).


----------



## redbug (Mar 5, 2009)

it looks great I love a black bottom on my boat i can't wait to see the finished project


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 5, 2009)

It is looking REAL good! I love your guys livewells! This year I am going to use the cooler with a recirc pump, and use a regular bilge with hose attached for filling, and emptying/changing out the water. Next season if things stay on the course they are I stay electric only I am going to redo my front deck to make it basicly a bass lake boat. I will be using these great ideas for a more permanent livewell setup.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 5, 2009)

that is an awesome job - nice job on the livewell too!! :lol: 

Thinning that paint is an excellent and almost demanding option - that paint is THICK stuff when you're brusing it. I sprayed mine, so I had to add thinner - it really does go a long way when you do that.

Awesome job!


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice job!

I am going to try and finish building the front deck, cut the flooring for the bottom of the boat, cut my cubby holes, cut a place for my cup holder and build the support that my trolling motor will mount to tonight. Don't hold your breath............lol.

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## cathprod (Mar 5, 2009)

Looking good! We'll have a nice set of Monarks out there pretty soon. I really like the black, I wish I would have used black steelflex instead of blue on mine, but its a little late to do anything about it. Keep up the great work.


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 6, 2009)

I put a second coat of paint on, and it made a huge difference. Now I can give you a good close up shot of the boat without great embarrassment! I'll show you some sections and give you a before and after.

One other note, these pics were taken after the second coat had dried. This paint isn't just this glossy because its wet, its just that glossy and deep. I'm amazed at how good the paint itself really is. (and no, they aren't paying me to say this.... although if anyone from Interlux reads this and gets that idea... [-X )

Main point here is this: Don't get discouraged after your first coat, it gets a lot better after the second one!


----------



## RStewart (Mar 15, 2009)

Looking good. Nice job on the livewell.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 15, 2009)

stew6371 said:


> Looking good. Nice job on the livewell.


x2


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, I've got the trailer almost completely sanded and stripped, and I messed around at Lowe's and came up with the right color for my trailer, I've been dying to paint this trailer but the weather just hasn't cooperated! Finally, I'm getting some nice weather this week, and I'm gonna knock it out! I think that the boat should be done with the final touch ups and the trailer painted and refurbished in a few areas by Tuesday. Then the last touches of wiring and attaching the deck, and (deep breath) a few other small things and it'll be completed!


----------



## RStewart (Mar 15, 2009)

Cant wait to see the final product. We need to get together and start a jonboat club in Oklahoma.


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm interested! Although where does a Norman guy get to use his jon boat? I've got Crowder, Vanderwork, and American Horse that are perfect little small lakes! What about you? I'd love to know cause I've got family in OKC and I'm always looking


----------



## wildeman (Mar 16, 2009)

That is an awesome job on the painting. I will be asking you questions I'm sure when I get to that point. Fantastic job all that hard work is really turning out!!!!!!


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 17, 2009)

Well today "hard work" certainly was done. I finished sanding the trailer and taking the axle off of it. I then moved it back outside and worked on sanding the inside channels of my trailer.... what a pain!!!! I also sanded the parts and readied them for primer, and then finally... I primered!!

Here's the before pics


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 17, 2009)

And here's where I'm at as of now. Tomorrow is going to hit 80! and with my class on spring break, I've got some extra time free tomorrow, so this ugly ole trailer is going to look mighty pretty by sundown!

I used a roller for everything I possibly could and then used the cheap foam brushes to fill in the gaps and small areas. I got a quart of Kilz primer, and will use just about all of it, if not all of it finishing the rest off. I've also got new bunks (2 5ft 2x4's) and will carpet them (God willing) tomorrow. I've also got a little surprise up my sleeve that I think several of you will be interested in when I post it, I think its a great and very simple improvement


----------



## MikeA57 (Mar 17, 2009)

Great job on the boat preach!! It looks really, really good. I've got a couple of questions for you. 

First, is your livewell sitting right down on the floor of the boat? Is it wedged in the framing pretty tight so it can't move? I'm wondering how that plastic will last as it ages. I'd hate for it to crack when it slams down as you're going across the lake on a windy day. I know my Lowe rides like a log truck in the waves. Man it slams down hard. Maybe one of those mats made for people to stand on concrete for a long period of time would cushion it if you don't already have it cushioned. It may push it too high though and hit the bottom of the deck. Just a thought.

The other question is about your shop. It looks like you've got a nice big shop to work in there. How big is it?

Mike


----------



## Brine (Mar 17, 2009)

BP, 

Did you use Kilz Original? It is not intended for exterior use. :shock: 

Hope it's not a problem for you if you did.


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 17, 2009)

Brine, yes I used the interior stuff. Its oil based, so I don't know how on earth it wouldn't hold up, but I figured I'm coating it with a different (rustoleum) paint so it shouldn't matter anyhow. Lets hope it will be fine! :roll: 

Mike, the livewell just sits on the floor, it isn't wedged in between the ribs, but I'm going to cut some wood to keep it in place and 'frame' it in. Also, as of now, I'm just electric, so I won't be too hard on the motor, but when the ride becomes a factor 2 things are possible, one is to slide a foam pad under it, the other would be to ... just replace it! its only 11 or 12 bucks for the whole deal, and everything in it could easily come out. But for a rougher ride I'd put some foam or something like it underneath it.
As to my big shop, its huge! Its actually our church "barn" I'd have all the room in the world in it if I could just get all the junk out of it. I've had a couple work days were we hauled out quite a few truckloads of junk, and we've got many more yet to go. When I'm done there'll be a nice woodworking shop in it, and plenty of room!


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I got up early and painted this morning.... and well, it turned out different than I expected. I finished any priming that needed done, and I got started painting my trailer burgundy. I had painted all the parts and was done with most of the trailer when my wife was leaving with the kids. I expected her encouraging remarks.... and then didn't say much. Long story short, my "burgundy" was more burnt red, and really didn't match my carpet like I hoped it would. I was so frustrated! My back was hurting from all the bending over, and I was just going to leave it. Trailer still looked really nice. But my wife (who knows me too well) said she knew it would bother me, and I should just go ahead and paint it black. Well... she was right. I ran some errands, and picked up a gloss black rustoleum paint, and went after it. I also picked up some cheap black aerosol paint and I started to repaint. After I finished rolling the trailer, I looked at the "burgundy" inside of it, and was pleasantly surprised! Maybe I'm crazy, but I think it looks really cool with the two colors. Plus that meant I didn't need to brush the inside of the trailer again. So I'm going with it, and my frustration and mistake turned out pretty neat. I wanted my trailer to stand out, and I think it does. Only problem I ran into was the wind really picked up by the time I put the black on, so I got some dirt and leaves, etc that stuck on the trailer, but ITS A TRAILER so I'm not going to worry about it. Here's where I'm at now, just a few small touch ups, but mostly done.


----------



## Brine (Mar 17, 2009)

BP.

I worked for Benjamin Moore a decade ago, and we sold KILZ. I remember being told back then not to use it outside or it will fail. That's why I asked. I went ahead and called their tech support and spoke with Natalie.

Here is their contact info if interested.
KILZ® Primers Technical Service:
1-866-PRIMER-1 (866-774-6371)

I told her I had painted it on a boat trailer. 

I was was quickly told the "Original" would likely crack and peel relatively soon if exposed to temperature changes and moisture in an outside environment. 

Not telling what you should or shouldn't do, just trying to help.


----------



## Brine (Mar 17, 2009)

Well Crud,

Sorry, I posted that before I saw you had already painted.

So, forget what I told you above. :roll: 

THE TRAILER LOOKS GREAT!!!


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 17, 2009)

looks good


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 17, 2009)

Brine....
#-o #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o 

I guess I'll just wait and see. What's my other option? Sand it all of and re primer? :evil:   
Just curious, but what would you do here? I should have known better than to listen to a Walmart employee!


----------



## Brine (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't sweat it my man!

You just happen to be the one who we all learn from :lol: .

I say leave it for now. You've put a bunch of work into it, it looks fantastic, and if it's gunna fail, it will. Why not enjoy the work you've done thus far for as long as it lasts. 

Truthfully, if I were you right now, I wouldn't do anything else. Worse case scenario, you have to paint it again someday. Might as well let that coat ride and see how long it lasts. You never know, it could last years!


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm really feeling pretty confident about it, with the outer paint being good, so I'm gonna just let it ride! :-


----------



## RStewart (Mar 18, 2009)

baptistpreach said:


> I'm interested! Although where does a Norman guy get to use his jon boat? I've got Crowder, Vanderwork, and American Horse that are perfect little small lakes! What about you? I'd love to know cause I've got family in OKC and I'm always looking


Sportsman Lake in Shawnee, Mountain Lake in Ardmore, I will take it to Konowa, Okemah, Thunderbird, R.C. Longmire in Pauls Valley. I guess Thunderbird is the closest. I will use it anywhere. I just wont run across a big lake. I would fish Texoma or Eufala with it. If you fish a big lake, then you have to disect the lake and decide where you want to fish before you launch the boat. Atleast, thats the way I look at it. Same way I approach a lake when I fish it. It doesnt matter how big the lake is, cause Im only gonna fish a section of it.


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I touched up some spots on the trailer, picked up some *more* bolts after I thought I'd got enough, and I started putting stuff back together. My trailer is returning! Its definitely looking better

Here's the before!


And here's the after! I'm off to get some stuff ready for a class tomorrow, but I'm gonna try something "special" on my wheels tonight. If it turns out, its gonna be incredible for little $$!


----------



## ben2go (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks good to me.


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 20, 2009)

My rims were like my trailer, rusty and ugly. I could buy new rims and tires for $120 a pair from Wmart, or if I could make these rims nice, I could save $60 and just buy new tires. I wanted to make my rims look chrome, so I got out the wire wheel drill attachment, and went after it! The rust side turned out to be the easy side, it was the really hardened on grease side that took some work. I had to use my glass scraper to unseat some of it because it had hardened so much. I sanded my rims down and washed them with my son, and here's where they were at as of yesterday.


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, I wanted to "chrome" my rims, but the paint for it was interior, so a trip back to wmart and I found a "metal" paint that looks like aluminum. Anyhow,today before heading back out again, I primed them, and painted! I am REALLY pleased with how they turned out. They really look like aluminum rims! Anyhow, I'm letting the paint cure up and I'll finish the last of one more rim. Nice thing for me is that my tires are so weather cracked I need to replace them anyway, so I didn't have to worry about getting paint on my current tires or taping them off to protect them. I know the final product will show better when the new tires are on them, but I wanted to share these with you, I think for just under $8, it was a fantastic upgrade


----------



## Brine (Mar 20, 2009)

They look great. Even better that the little man was part of the process. =D>


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 20, 2009)

sorry, double post.


----------



## Zum (Mar 20, 2009)

They look nice,I'm sure they will look even better with new tires and valve stems.


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, I got the new tires and valve stems, I also bought new 2x4s and carpeted them. I also went back over my "regal red" interior with burgundy spray paint. The other stuff just looked bad. Now it really does match nicely. You'll notice my bunks have something on top of them, its called "Bunk Slicks". I got these at BPS for $22. They make loading and unloading very easy because they greatly reduce the friction. I've heard nothing but good about them, and I'll report after I use them for the first time, but I really like them thus far. I even took a pic with my wheels on (not tightened, just tension set) to show you what the finished product looked like. All I lack is letting the clear coat dry on the rims, and putting my trailer jack back on and its done! I haven't decided if I'll put lights on it since technically I'm legal as is with my tow vehicle. Anyhow, here it is:
Before:



After:


----------



## Brine (Mar 21, 2009)

Trailer looks great BP! I really like the two tone.

Hey, let me know how those bunk slicks work for you. Are they hard plastic? Any chance they could actually beat up your rivets on the bottom?

I wonder how they would work on a steelflex hull? zoooooooooooooom :lol:


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, they are hard plastic, and I guess there is a chance they could be hard on my rivets, I've got to put my boat on and see exactly where they fall (the slicks). I did read something on the website that said don't use on a riveted hull, but not on the package when I bought them - might have been a different model; one reviewer said he used them on his bass tracker with no problems, but I'll report after my first trips. Funny you mentioned steelflex, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 21, 2009)

Baptistpreach,
I have only heard one complaint about the bunk slicks. DO NOT UNHOOK YOUR BOW HOOK UNTIL THE TRAILER IS IN THE WATER. I have read where boats have slid off trailers while backing down the ramp. I am usually alone while launching/loading, and I do unhook the bow hook and just leave it tied with a length of rope so the boat floats off by itself when I back it into the water. Others have said that when they tried this with bunk slicks, the boat came off before they got to the water. I'd hate to hear that your project landed on the ramp. 

Henry


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Henry, 

I've heard the same thing, I never unhook the boat till after its in the water anyhow, but you're right about having to go swimming after your boat! Much better to keep it with you


----------



## ben2go (Mar 22, 2009)

Everything is looking good.You'll be splashin around in the water in no time.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread before.

Your doing an awesome job.

I believe the Bunk sitcks are made from the same thing cutting boards are made from, Duralyn? I have a 3'x6'x1/2" sheet sitting in my garage. I plan to cover my work bench with it, and use part of it for the bunk slides. I too ahve heard about boats sliding off as well. I also load and unload by myself. 

I picked up a trick while watching another guy and his 3 year old son unload his boat. He put his anchor on shore and pushed his boat intot eh water. Parked the truck and pulled the boat back to shore, loaded and left.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 28, 2009)

Trailer looks great! 8) 




> ...He put his anchor on shore and pushed his boat intot eh water. Parked the truck and pulled the boat back to shore, loaded and left.




Exactly how a friend of mine launches his 14' rig. One lake I launch at always has a cinder block by the ramp. I wrap the line that is attached to my bow eye a few times around the block and let the boat float off.


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 28, 2009)

Brine said:


> Trailer looks great BP! I really like the two tone.
> 
> Hey, let me know how those bunk slicks work for you. Are they hard plastic? Any chance they could actually beat up your rivets on the bottom?
> 
> I wonder how they would work on a steelflex hull? zoooooooooooooom :lol:



I double checked, and they don't actually touch the rivets so I guess I'm good there. My bunks are right on the edge of my boat, and I'm wondering if I shouldnt move them more inward.

I also have done some more work on the boat, and am working on getting the wiring done. I've got the rim of the boat painted maroon, and attached my stern light outlet and my bow light. Now I'm working on figuring out the wiring. Getting REALLY close to being done...


----------



## Brine (Mar 28, 2009)

Lookin forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## CrappieReaper (Mar 28, 2009)

Lookin good man! Keep pushin.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dude - you have come a LOOOOOOOOONG way with your project - and it looks awesome!

I've got ultimate bunks on my trailer (the whole bunk is slick)... If those slicks are anything like my bunks - don't stand on them -- the first time I stood on them to get my boat, I took a nose dive in the water (at about 1' deep)... now I keep a 15' rope tied to the bow, and I can back the trailer in just to where the end of the bunk touches the water and I can literally pull the boat all the way up to the winch strap.

That bad boy is awesome - I keep going back and looking at the pics!


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, the finish line is in sight!!

There were 2 things that kept me from attaching my decks: 1. was painting the outside of the boat; 2. doing the electrical wiring. I got some help with a guy from my church who is knowledgeable about these things, and we are almost done! We wired my lights for inside my hatches (that will are turned on with a switch), and put 2 separate 12V outlets on the front deck.

The 12V outlets are ready for power without a switch, and the lights come on in both front hatches when one switch is hit. The idea for the spacing of the lighting was my friends, this way each hatch actually has a third light that is "sharing" and shining on both sides (if that makes any sense, if not, just disregard!)


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 31, 2009)

Then we started to wire the switch panel. I have my running lights, my bow and anchor lights (wired to one switch) and my livewell wired to the box, as well as the 3rd 12V accessory outlet and my battery gauge. Here's were I'm at as of now, everything is wired, I just need to build a box and carpet it for the panel, mount my FF on top of the box and finish hiding some wires and finalize about 3 or 4 wire splices. We should finish today Lord willing!

I also used the blue lights in the pit area because they will be what I need when I have a fished deep hooked, or I need to retie a line or lure, or just need good light, the light is red in the rear to keep night vision, and hopefully I won't need much back there other than an anchor or something else big!


----------



## russ010 (Mar 31, 2009)

looks awesome!

I've still got to put my lights on mine - the ones I got from bluewater... that I think will be my next step, but I'm honestly thinking about re-doing my decking....

as far as the "pit" area... you could always put in a removable deck and put vinyl on it if you didn't want to worry about sliming your carpet... then you could just take it out, wash it off and put it back in


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, they really keep me pressing harder! I got mine from bluewater too, and the deck idea ... hmm... not bad.... I'll think on it, it wouldn't be hard to pull off at all, it might even double as a fish cleaning station... but I'm just thinking out loud now.


----------



## RStewart (Apr 1, 2009)

Man you have done an awesome job. Lights are way cool.


----------



## baptistpreach (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, 

I've been saving this for a little bit, but I think its time to share it. I've seen a couple boats here that looked awesome, but the seats just really took away from the overall look. I found myself in a predicament because I bought my carpet (maroon/black) and didn't even think about my seats. I searched high and low for seats that would match those colors nicely and found absolutely nothing. In fact, finding black anything seats was very sparse. Finally, I got the idea to see if I could dye my own seats whatever color I wanted, well, a few seconds later, google answered the Q for me. A trip to my local O'Reilly's produced a spray paint that was made to be used on vinyl. All I can say is WoW! The finished results were amazing. My seats started out tan and brown, and now they're maroon and black. I started off by painting the maroon just over where I wanted it, then I taped off the maroon, and painted the black section. I also took all hardware off seats with a simple philip's head screwdriver, and (after painting the seat hinges black) put them back on when I was finished. Here's the process start to finish.
The best part was that the cans were maybe $7 each, so for less than $15 I took these seats and made them custom. Of course they also work awesome at sprucing up old seats and making them look new


----------



## Brine (Apr 6, 2009)

Go Dawgs!!!! 

Gotta love those colors!

=D> =D> =D> 

Great Job BP! I've used that stuff in the past myself, but I just used plain black. That looks awesome.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice job. They make a dye for vinyl as well.

I still think that you are going to regret all of that black when the heat cranks up here in another couple of months. :lol:


----------



## baptistpreach (Apr 6, 2009)

Then I debated on the best place to put my switch panel, and finally decided to make a box for it. I got the idea to take my Radial Arm Saw and just "groove" the wood, the idea is that I don't actually screw the panel into the box, it just slides in and is tension set. Now all I have to do is unscrew the four braces that hold it down, and I've got the whole switch panel accessible. I also caulked the box and then carpeted it


----------



## baptistpreach (Apr 6, 2009)

I also mounted my seats using toggle bolts with washers. For some reason the toggle bolts I found all had a philip's head on them, so I got hex bolts so I don't have to deal with stripping them out when I'm tightening them. I might post a little tutorial on how I did it for those who are on my shoes after I've fully tested them out with a... um... heavier occupant.

I also used my shop vac to clean out all the junk that's in it, and then washed all the dust the Oklahoma wind has blown in. I picked up a second battery from Wal-Mart to power my Trolling motor, and FF that will go in the back. I finished painting the bottom of the rear hatch and hmm... what else... Oh, I also tried painting my transom wood on the suggestion of one of my members, but I gotta say it didn't turn out as good. I installed my new winch strap for the trailer, and put my new transom tie downs on the boat too. I pushed the winch as far back as I could to have as much of my boat as I could sitting on the bunks, and now all I've left to do is brace the livewell so it won't move and put a little carpet on the bottom to protect the plastic, install my cabinet door catches that will hold my 2 tackle storage boxes on, and then FINALLY put the hasps on and the hinges on everything, cut the livewell door.... really, I'm so close its not funny. I figure I MIGHT need one or two more hours. I also have an order in for vinyl lettering that will be maroon with a cool font for the registration letters and boat name and a decal that will convert my boat from a Monark to a SeaArk! I'm hoping to take it out on Friday weather and schedule permitting for its maiden voyage!


----------



## russ010 (Apr 6, 2009)

It looks awesome man! Just look back to see what you started with and where you are now!

I got one question though... I like the box you made for your switches and fish finder... but you don't think it's going to get in the way of your rods?

It might just be me and I sit in the front of the boat so all of my rod tips would hit right where your box is... wait, now that I think about it, your boat is bigger than mine, and it probably won't make that much of a difference


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## ben2go (Apr 6, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Apr 7, 2009)

Absolutely amazing transformation. I just read through all of this thread, you have come a very long way.

Bufford


----------



## poolie (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice =D>


----------



## countryboy210 (Apr 7, 2009)

Might-T-Fine Looking ! =D>


----------



## ober51 (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome work!

Question for you: In between the coats of topside paint, did you you sand?


----------



## baptistpreach (Apr 12, 2009)

I did.... at first. I got some 2000 grit sandpaper and tried to take care of places where the paint ran, but I'm guessing I didn't do it right, because the runs were still there. Anyhow, I just ended up painting the second and third (touch up) coats on without sanding


----------



## baptistpreach (Apr 12, 2009)

I have done everything now except putting my registration letters and boat name on (waiting for them to be done still). I also need to attach my transducer and clean up just a little bit of my wiring, but that's it! Here's the pics of the completed rear deck (I finished up the plumbing for the livewell drain, but haven't taken pics of it yet). I'm hoping to take video and pics of it in the water within the next few days, weather permitting.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 12, 2009)

looks good man... I like how you did that storage area... I'm thinking of figuring something out like that with the livewell, but I think I need a deeper and wider boat first before I do anything


----------



## baptistpreach (Apr 15, 2009)

I took it out on the water today, and other than having to permanently mount my transducer, everything worked out great! I took the whole family out (wife and 3 kids), and we enjoyed ourselves!


----------



## RStewart (Apr 15, 2009)

very nice. what a great feeling that has to be. next pic needs to have a fish with it.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 15, 2009)

That's a nice rig.


----------



## Brine (Apr 15, 2009)

BP,

In the pic of the livewell emptying out, it looks like the boat is not sitting on the bunk? I looks as though I can see your glides. Is that right?


----------



## baptistpreach (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, it was off the bunk, I had just pulled it out of the water, and we had to right it, but I hadn't got it on straight when I took the pic. However, once on, it does stay! and the boat doesn't ride that way normally. Yes, it is a REALLY good feeling to be done! I dont' know why, but looking at it, I feel like I don't know what took me so long to get it done. I know the Devil is in the details though :wink: . I'm hoping to take it out fishing on Saturday for a little bit, and if all works out, my fishing buddy and I will load up the livewell with fish on Monday!!


----------



## poolie (Apr 15, 2009)

BP, that is awesome looking. I know what you mean about looking at it and wondering what took so long. Take a picture for us when you catch the first one in it this weekend.


----------



## Brine (Apr 15, 2009)

One more =D> . It was a great transformation to watch. 

Hope you get to make lots of memories with it.


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Preach,
I'm going to take a couple ideas off of your back deck build. I really lilke the design. Instead of a livewell I'm just going to have storage there. The question I have is where did you get your hinges and door pulls? Are the hinges alum or stainless steel?


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 16, 2009)

What type of paint/primer did you use?


----------



## Brine (Apr 16, 2009)

who pooted? said:


> What type of paint/primer did you use?



Paige 7 has the paint/primer details


----------



## baptistpreach (Apr 17, 2009)

I got the hinge pulls from BPS ($4 each!) and I got the stainless hinges (the long ones around the livewell) from Lowe's. Because they were so expensive, I decided to use the cheap ones from Walmart that were zinc plated (?) they were only about $3 a pair vs. $14. I figured if they do rust in a few years, I can just replace them for much cheaper. I only ended up buying the stainless ones bc Lowe's had them priced wrong, so I got them for about $5 each. I feel like the price for stainless is really high, but I did check on Ebay, and if I found some good deals there.


----------



## baptistpreach (Apr 21, 2009)

poolie said:


> BP, that is awesome looking. Take a picture for us when you catch the first one in it this weekend.



I didn't go out for long, but I did get this bass on a buzzbait (gotta love the overcast days). Its a good pic to show the livewell in operation. I lowered the water line to more than halfway since there was just this and a crappie in it, and I still had plenty of water for them to swim in

I am planning on giving the livewell a real test tomorrow when I take it to the pond where me and my buddy caught these yesterday
We'll see how many crappie it can hold hopefully!!


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 21, 2009)

All your pictures are awesome. Livewell came out great. Thanks for posting your build for everyone to admire!


----------



## seaarc (Apr 24, 2009)

=D> =D> Nice job bud when's the fish fry? :lol: Those pics are making me hungry. :mrgreen: 

Dave


----------



## RStewart (May 2, 2009)

how big is your livewell tank? i was going to use a 70 qt ice chest, but reading russ010 post it might not be big enough if i catch some big fish.


----------



## baptistpreach (May 4, 2009)

My livewell is 90 quart if I remember correctly (22.5 gallon). I'd say its plenty big enough for a 14ft. jon boat. I've had 25 crappie in it, and it wasn't even half full of water, or even close to "crowded". I'm guessing if I got into some 6-10lb catfish, I'd be in trouble, but that's a good trouble to be in!


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 16, 2009)

NICE conversion! Gave me some ideas.. Looks like you had a little helper at times. That's great!..

Hey did you ever get Darth Vader to run?


----------



## baptistpreach (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, I got Vader running, I guess I just needed to use the force - or a guy who knew what he was doing . A friend took it apart and found out that the coils were hooked up wrong and a few other small things, and it runs now! I haven't taken it out with the outboard yet, but its on the To Do list!


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 23, 2009)

baptistpreach said:


> Yes, I got Vader running, I guess I just needed to use the force - or a guy who knew what he was doing . A friend took it apart and found out that the coils were hooked up wrong and a few other small things, and it runs now! I haven't taken it out with the outboard yet, but its on the To Do list!




Make sure to take some pics while you are on the water..


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 23, 2009)

thats a fine job you did preach

when are we invited to your crappie hole :mrgreen:


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 23, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> thats a fine job you did preach
> 
> when are we invited to your crappie hole :mrgreen:



The bathroom is down the hallway on the right.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 23, 2009)

*LOL* :lol: :lol:


----------



## baptistpreach (Jun 24, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> thats a fine job you did preach
> 
> when are we invited to your crappie hole :mrgreen:




Whenever you want to come down, give me a heads up, and we'll give it a go!


----------



## WhiteMoose (Jul 9, 2009)

Reading this thread killed my productivity at work this afternoon, but I have to say you did an awesome job. It will definitely be a good reference for when I start work on mine.


----------



## baptistpreach (Jul 13, 2009)

Glad to help with my own "economic stimulus" (keeping you productive at work) . All I have left is to put on the lettering... i just gotta do it and then I'll be 100%


----------



## bassman342 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow that is an incredible jon boat you have there!!!! I just bought a 1975 1436 monark. I am wanting to do a lot of work to it. Took it out the other day and doesn't seem to have any leaks. How sturdy is yours after you added the high decking on it? I want to do the decking idea and make plenty of storage on it, but just want to make sure it doesn't make it really unstable. I am a big guy 6'1 265lbs. What year is your monark? My aluminum seems to be pretty thin on mine, how about yours. Sorry for all the questions lol just excited about getting started. Also if you could, do you think you could give me a ballpark estimate of what that entire project cost you.


----------



## evattman (Jul 25, 2009)

I just read this thread from start to finish and I got to tell you, you did a fantastic job!!!


----------



## baptistpreach (Jul 26, 2009)

Considering you are one of my tin boat "heroes", that means the world to me, thanks so much, and thanks for the help you gave me a while back on the painting.


----------



## baptistpreach (Aug 14, 2009)

I finally got the motivation to put my letters on. The only thing I didn't finish was putting the name of the boat on one side. Side note - Long names like... Visitation .... present unique challenges when trying to avoid the rivets!

A few other details, I got these stickers done at my local printing shop, but they were a lot cheaper than any of the local places I checked. All in all, I spent $32 for the 2 logos, 2 registration numbers, and 2 "Visitation"s. I went with Maroon for obvious reasons, and I used a Batman Forever font that just looked awesome to me. I also opted to get my sticker done as SeaArk instead of MonArk since MonArk is now called SeaArk, and I thought it might help the curb appeal if I ever decide to sell
I also have a SeaArk sticker that is done in black instead of maroon I probably will put on the trailer as well.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Aug 15, 2009)

I love it! Great name for the boat!


----------



## Brine (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome BP


----------



## JBoze (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice boat. I'm curious how the paint is holding up on the boat and on the seats, since it's been a little while now!


----------



## baptistpreach (Feb 23, 2010)

JBoze said:


> Very nice boat. I'm curious how the paint is holding up on the boat and on the seats, since it's been a little while now!



Seats are still awesome and boat is still looking really sharp, I've had a couple spots where the paint didn't hold up, but mostly because of hitting a rock I guess. I'll post some pics of it when the water's warmer, but it still looks incredible.


----------



## kmfw160 (Jan 7, 2017)

Brother, that is one of, if not the best jobs I've ever seen!


----------

